# avoir prise sur...



## solsalama

hola! alguien sabe qué significa esta expresión?os pongo la frase entera

des prêtres soucieux d'avoir prise sur les fidèles

es algo así como haber cautivado a los fieles?? creo que no, pero no doy con lo que puede ser... gracias


----------



## Arzhela

solsalama said:


> hola! alguien sabe qué significa esta expresión?os pongo la frase entera
> 
> des prêtres soucieux d'avoir prise sur les fidèles
> 
> es algo así como haber cautivado a los fieles?? creo que no, pero no doy con lo que puede ser... gracias


Hola Solsalama,
Avoir prise sur = tener mucho ascendiente sobre
Des prêtres soucieux d'avoir prise sur les fidèles
= Sacerdotes atentos a tener mucho ascendiente sobre les fideles


----------



## Marlluna

Sosalama, quizás se podría traducir simplemente por "tener influencia sobre". ¿Qué te parece?


----------



## solsalama

sí, eso puse finalmente, muchísimas gracias


----------



## Moulin Rouge

Buenas:
Ahí va el contexto:

"Le vocabulaire que nous utilisons pour décrire notre ressenti est souvent vague et imprécis, quand il n'est pas tout simplement faux. Or, c'est l'utilisation d'un vocabulaire adequat, oú chaque chose est designée par son nom, qui nous permet *d'avoir une prise sur le monde*".

No acabo de entender este "avoir un prise sur le monde".

He encontrado "avoir prise" (sin el articulo) con el sentido de "influir", pero no sé si es lo mismo.

¿Puede significar algo así como "conocer el mundo"?

Mil gracias por vuestra respuesta.


----------



## Arrius

*de tener* _(aparentamente_) *las cosas en nuestro poder*.


----------



## totor

Más que



Moulin Rouge said:


> "conocer el mundo"



significa *Actuar sobre; tener {influencia / asidero / dominio / un medio de acción} sobre*.

Y bienvenida al foro, Moulin.


----------



## Tina.Irun

totor said:


> Más que
> 
> 
> 
> significa *Actuar sobre; tener {influencia / asidero / dominio / un medio de acción} sobre*.
> 
> Y bienvenida al foro, Moulin.


 
¿un dominio sobre el mundo?


----------



## Maikel

Texte:
_La conscience a de la prise sur ce que nous vivons._

¿Cuál sería la traducción mejor?
1. La conciencia tiene dominio sobre lo que vivimos.
2. La conciencia influye lo que vivimos


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Mi intento:

La conciencia modifica los sentimientos de lo que vivimos.



> *Avoir de la prise sur*, modifier les sentiments.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Usaría *influye* en lo que vivimos.


----------



## rightbabel

Hola amigos:

Contexto: Los países industrializados no se han perocupado casi nada hasta ahora de la ecología, las clases sociales desforecidas, etc.

Frase: "Les méthodes macro-économiques traditionelles n'ont plus prise sur ces realités dramatiques". 

No sé ni encuentro cómo traducir "n'ont plus prise sur ces rélités".

Mi traducción: "Los métodos macroeconómicos tradicionales no se han ocupado de estas realidades dramáticas".
 
¿Alguién me ayuda? Gracias


----------



## melu85

los methodos tradicionales no sirven para nada para manejar estas realidades dramáticas


----------



## GURB

_...ya no tienen ningún efecto (ninguna influencia) sobre..._


----------



## Domtom

_... no han tenido éxito con estas realidades dramáticas._

o 

_... no han dado resultado frente a estas realidades dramáticas_

o algo así.


----------



## rightbabel

Domtom said:


> _... no han tenido éxito con estas realidades dramáticas._
> 
> o
> 
> _... no han dado resultado frente a estas realidades dramáticas_
> 
> o algo así.


 

Muchas gracias a todos. 

Me quedo con "_no han dado resultado frente a estas realidades dramáticas"._


----------



## lonam

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos​ ​Quelqu'un comprend cette phrase?! quelle traduction vous donnez en espagnol??
"Les êtres cosmiques n'ont de signification que par rapport à l'être humain, *pensant et fécond*, qui leur donne un sens et un nom et a de *ce fait prise sur eux* par la magie de son verbe"
Merci!


----------



## Paquita

Hola Lonam:
Bienvenido entre nosotros



> et *a, *de ce fait, *prise sur eux* par la magie de son verbe"



Lo que entiendo:
Los extraterrestres no significan nada si no se establece relación con el ser humano, con respecto a él.
Este ser humano piensa y se reproduce(entiendo "fécond" en su sentido literal..., no sé... o ¿fecundo por su inteligencia ?) les da sentido y nombre a los extraterrestres, y por nombrarlos y darles sentido (de ce fait= por ello) los domina/los puede/los rige (¿?) por la magia de su verbo (entendido como capacidad de hablar y dar nombre a las cosas)

ES : avoir prise sur ...

¿ ?????


----------



## JCAnselmi

En este contexto yo me inclinaría por intentar poner algo como VISIÓN SOBRE EL MUNDO.
El lenguaje no es un simple código para transmitir ideas, sino que internaliza conceptos de tal manera que prioriza valores y paradigmas, así como menoscaba o minimiza otros valores y otros paradigmas.
No me considero bilingüe, pues en francés a lo sumo manejaré quince mil raíces, cuando un francés culto sabe al menos ochenta mil.
Pero sin duda he notado que mis reacciones de alegría o de sorpresa, son ligeramente diferentes según la lengua en la que me encuentro hablando o me encuentro pensando.
No se olviden que muy posiblemente puede haber pensamiento sin soporte de una lengua, pero el mismo es muy limitado, y se potencia y magnifica con el uso y aplicación de una lengua.
En algún sentido todas las lenguas humanas son equivalentes pues tienen la misma potencialidad o similar potencialidad expresiva, aunque sin embargo conceptos y vivencias afloran de una forma diferente según la lengua en la que se hable.
Un lenguaje es portador de una cultura, y una cultura da una visión particular del mundo, y resalta cierto tipo particular de vivencias más que otras.


----------



## JCAnselmi

Maikel said:


> Texte:
> _La conscience a de la prise sur ce que nous vivons._
> 
> ¿Cuál sería la traducción mejor?
> 1. La conciencia tiene dominio sobre lo que vivimos.
> 2. La conciencia influye lo que vivimos


 

Mi mejor traducción tal vez sería.

La conciencia es tocada por lo que vivimos.
La conciencia es influida por lo que vivimos.

Lo que vivimos influye grandemente sobre nosotros mismos y sobre nuestra conciencia. Y en todo caso, nuestras acciones influyen sobre el medio ambiente y sobre el accionar de nuestros pares.


----------



## Gévy

Hola JCAnselmi:

Me temo que tu mejor traducción sea errónea. 

Pues lo has interpretado al revés, dando un sentido pasivo a lo que es activo.

*Avoir prise* *sur *


> *c)* _(Avoir, donner) prise sur._ Exercer une saisie sur quelque chose.
> − _Au fig._ _Aucun raisonnement n'a prise sur cette idée _


 CNRTL

Lo define el *Petit Robert* como:* avoir un moyen d'agir sur.*

Así que no es ser influido, sino todo lo contrario: tener la posibilidad/el medio de influir sobre algo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Permitidme recordar que *ahora* estamos buscando la respuesta a *esta pregunta*, planteada por lonam, en el post #17 :

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=6382021&postcount=17


----------



## lonam

MUCHAS GRACIAS PAQUITA!
Me has sido de gran ayuda.


----------

